# Your view on the ?Curves For Women? program?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I was wondering if you had any views on “Curves” and their system of 30 minutes of cardio and hydraulic weight machines, having read your ebook Burn The Fat, Feed The Muscle, I just wanted to know if their workouts are enough or if I should add on more weight training. Answer:I’ve never done the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

